# GSD is agressive when other dogs come near me



## adamevie (Feb 27, 2007)

I've just realized this is a big problem. My otherwise very polite 2-year-old GSD won't tolerate it when any other dogs come near me or, I noticed, my child. Mia will growl ferociously at the dog and seems to go in for the attack. This is mainly a problem when I'm in someone else's fenced yard letting my dog and theirs run around for some playtime. My dog does not mind <u>people </u>near me, or anything else, it's just when other <u>dogs </u>come near me, she goes ballistic. Since she is off-leash I can't correct her with her prong collar so I just yell at her in a very deep loud voice, Mia, No!!! How do I let her know that I am the alpha and I can protect myself? BTW, she is very submissive to me in all other ways; she knows her place. I feel like I can't ever hang out with any other dogs now because she might do something, although she has never actually bitten another dog; she may be just scaring them but I don't want to take that chance with friends' dogs. How to correct this?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Instead of yelling at her, you should happily call her over to you and give her treats or toy /whatever she values. Hook her up to her leash while she is distracted and take her out of the situation. No negative reinforcement or she may relate it to the other dog. I wouldn't do the free run/play if she is acting like this. Do you train still with her? There is a great book called _Control Unleashed_ by Leslie McDevitt. It helps w/ foundation training and how you control the situation by reading your dogs body language, targeting and just having control over your dog while unleashed.It is based on agility, but helps with all situations. Google for more info. I was lucky enough that our local kennel club held classes based on this book. It helped Onyx and I so much!


----------



## adamevie (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks I'll check out that book.


----------

